# 2015 Arabian Colt



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

This guy was a very early baby for me. Not sure if I'd do a winter foaling again LOL
He is by my stallion that is in reining training, GLF Magical Khascade, and out of a rabicano mare by SH Magnate. He is definitely destined to be a western horse for sure! 
As of yet un-named, just been Squirt for now :lol:
Tessa Colt Arabian


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

And a few more.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Not too scrawny huh?

So cute. His star is perfect.

When was he born? Our first lamb was born 3/8 though I'm guessing your guy is a little older?

Luckily the weather JUST warmed up here!


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

Alright...that's it. You need a working student don't you? All I request is a bed to sleep in and food to eat. :wink: :lol: Oh, and a plane ticket.

He's so adorable!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Yogiwick said:


> Not too scrawny huh?
> 
> So cute. His star is perfect.
> 
> ...


Momma is a milk cow LOL
Ironically, he was born January 19th, my birthday


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He looks like he wants to be somewhere warmer...like maybe Arizona. It was 70*F here today and sunny. Arabs are desert horses, right? ;-)


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Roman said:


> Alright...that's it. You need a working student don't you? All I request is a bed to sleep in and food to eat. :wink: :lol: Oh, and a plane ticket.
> 
> He's so adorable!!


You almost have a deal! LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He looks like he wants to be somewhere warmer...like maybe Arizona. It was 70*F here today and sunny. Arabs are desert horses, right? ;-)


He adjusted well 
He is for sale though lol


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

durr.. making me want an Arabian even more.. too bad everyone around me is such a pro QH and against the idea of me getting an arab.. one day I may have to show up with one at the barn...LOL:lol:


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

gingerscout said:


> durr.. making me want an Arabian even more.. too bad everyone around me is such a pro QH and against the idea of me getting an arab.. one day I may have to show up with one at the barn...LOL:lol:


I live in Quarter Horse country too but my guys have impressed quite a few!


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

Have to say I'm not a big arab person but his sire, dam and himself make me want to fly up there and snatch all three up! ;-) Good looking bunch!!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

What a cutie! I love his head shots; he looks very regal.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

Such a cute little furry guy! Congrats, he's adorable!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You DO KNOW that Arabians are like a drug for me?!?!?
He is darling!
Reminds me of Corporal, same color, just he had a skinny blaze and snip, kinda like a lightning bolt.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

What a chipper little fella! Congrats


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

i like how this one shows how the baby can just sort of hunker into the side of his dam and feel secure. its the equivalent of a human baby reaching out their arms saying, "pick me up!"


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

He is stunning . I adore his face.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Gorgeous foal, as always! He's fuzzed out quite nicely too.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Incitatus32 said:


> Have to say I'm not a big arab person but his sire, dam and himself make me want to fly up there and snatch all three up! ;-) Good looking bunch!!


You can have baby.... LOL
He should be just like his daddy! A very nice reining prospect.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

HombresArablegacy said:


> What a cutie! I love his head shots; he looks very regal.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He is a stuck up hot shot! Little ****** thinks he runs the world LOL


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Corporal said:


> You DO KNOW that Arabians are like a drug for me?!?!?
> He is darling!
> Reminds me of Corporal, same color, just he had a skinny blaze and snip, kinda like a lightning bolt.


I don't mind turning Someone into an addict of this sort LOL :wink:


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

What a lovely foal, congrats!!


----------

